# Moosehead's fishing problems



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This is a fishery challenge article.

Don't hang Moosehead's fishing problems on the biologists

In issuing such a challenge he was really taking a cheap shot at fishery biologists for not doing anything to save Moosehead's wild brook trout from the illegal introductions of smallmouth bass (1970's) and white perch (1980's).

http://www.greatlakesdirectory.org/mn/031905_great_lakes.htm


----------

